# Which consulate is better in India for CSV?



## gsakhare (May 28, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Please dont mind my question, as I have read that SA consulate, Mumbai has a high ratio of rejection as compared to Delhi Consulate.

I have got all the necessary documents to apply for the visa. I am yet to get a job offer.

I just want to know, If Mumbai consulate will be better or Delhi to apply for CSV this month.

I just need an advice because I a bit skeptical that Mumbai rejects maximum applications without Job Offer.

Thank you.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Makes no difference, they all go to th SAHC in New Delhi for adjudication. And besides, you don't need a job offer to qualify for a CSV


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

I think it doesn't makes a difference whether you apply from Mumbai or Delhi.
You need to ensure you are relieved from your current employer and produce the relieving as a proof.


----------

